# Found Miniature Cat



## sedwick (May 9, 2010)

I live in Visalia California. I miniature cat just showed up in our backyard. For quite a while I thought he was a kitten. I have been trying to find the owner, however no one is responding to my ads. I am quite surprised someone isn't looking for this cat. He's in tact and very adorable. He is not one of those teacup cats he is just miniature. I have just about given up looking for the owner for it has been approximately 1.5 months that I've been looking. I am trying to find a good home for him. I do not want another cat, have 3 full sized cats. If anyone in California is looking for a male miniature cat... please let me know. I am not asking for any money, just a good home. Thank you.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

do you have any pictures? I'm intrigued by the idea of a miniature cat?


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

I'd like to see a picture too.


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

I'd like to see a picture also!


----------

